# they call me the plant killer!See Pics!



## buzzcat (Nov 7, 2007)

My seedlings are about 1-3 inches high. some our bagseed and some are bought seeds.
ph 5.8-6.2 steady
temp 71-82, water temp 61-71
a/c controled room, fans moving on plants 24/7
homemade c02.
hi output t5 floro 2x4 unit with 8 bulbs. 40,000 lumens
lights 20/4
ionic air filter, charcoal can filter.
half nute strength, organic: liquid karma, pure blend pro
flood and drain system
4" rockwool cubes. clay pebbles
water 15 minutes every hour.
tap water 80ppm, declorinated.
Foliar fed for the last 3 days, once per day.
started growing on 10-13-07 but in a different system, since 10-21-07 system has been stable. I have had seedlings die, replanted some that's why some are different sizes. they dont want to move.

(A) & (E) is looking the best, any idea the strains or sex?

they look like they are suffering! what can i do, should i give it up?.:hairpull:


----------



## choking_victim (Nov 7, 2007)

I know why you're the plant killer.
   1. only feed them 3-4 times a day for 15 min. each.

        2. cut the nutrients back even more. probably around 1/4 for the next week.
          then try and add a teaspoon more every week until you reach 1/2 strength

 the very bottom right picture shows nutrient burn on the plant to the right,
and the droopiness is caused from the over watering.


  p.s. with rockwool, try and keep your ph at 5.5
 you'll probably never know the strain.
and you wont tell sex for another 2 months, or until you cut the lights back 12/12
 you can cut the lights down after they get about 12' tall, but I grow them out more when starting from seed.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 7, 2007)

i was only watering 3 times a day and everyone said water much more.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 7, 2007)

any more suggestions other than hanging myself in the closet?


----------



## chezidek (Nov 7, 2007)

try to water them one or two times a day

i had the same overwatering problem with rockwool last year,but only with young plants.when the roots grow out of that cubes the plants must be ok then you can water them 3 times daily

 you can tell the sex from the preflowers around 1 month veg,do not have to set the light to 12/12 or wait 2months.. my afghan kush & ww babies showed preflowers at 1month veg!


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 7, 2007)

That is definitely over watering.  2-3 days sounds right.  You should foliar feed every other day at most.  Use 1/4 solution for plants that small.  The dosage on the bottle is almost always way high.  Get that light 2-3 inches from the top


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah I had the same prob but did it a different way. I have a GH water farm and I stuck a barely sprouted clone in a full size rockwool. To make a long story short it basically drowned.  Good luck brother.



Stunzeed..


----------



## bono (Nov 7, 2007)

I use an ebb & flow system as well. You want to make sure that your roots are starting to break out of the rockwool cubes before you transplant them into the system. I water 8x a day, 1 hour on and 2 hours off (Stoney's system). I've had nothing but amazing results so far. Also make sure that your media is not floating in the water, you'll have bad algae issues.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 7, 2007)

what do you mean when i transplant into the system? this is my system.
also, how do i keep the dam pebbles from floating up?
i also have set the watering to 3 times a day for 15min each. 3 times a day seems a bit little to me.
also the light is set about 6 inches from the plants.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 7, 2007)

this is why I stay away from strictly water systems.... way too much trouble... stick with dirt, man!... weed has evolved growing in dirt, not hydroponic systems. vegetation was meant to grow in dirt, buddy. my best friend has been growing over 30 years - he's done it all. we grow in dirt, however. it's the easiest, most cost effective, least expensive, and well... it's the way it should be... how many hydroponic systems have u seen made by mother nature???

but don't mind me... it's just my opinion... and I'm a cranky 'ole fart


----------



## King Bud (Nov 7, 2007)

You need a good inch or two of 'pebbles' above the waterline, so that they don't float. Alternatively, you could put a smaller layer of gravel (something heavier).

Is it possible to lower your waterline?

As you have it now, you should expect mold and whatnot to start growing on the surface, since it'll always be wet and is exposed to light.


----------



## bono (Nov 7, 2007)

Start your seedlings in rockwool cubes that are NOT in the ebb and flow system. Just put them on a tray or something. 

Dirt, haha nasty stuff. Plus can you leave your system alone for a week and not have your plants die?


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 7, 2007)

King Bud said:
			
		

> You need a good inch or two of 'pebbles' above the waterline, so that they don't float. Alternatively, you could put a smaller layer of gravel (something heavier).
> 
> Is it possible to lower your waterline?
> 
> As you have it now, you should expect mold and whatnot to start growing on the surface, since it'll always be wet and is exposed to light.


 
aquarium gravel, will that work..sweet. that would hold it in place tightly. i can lower the water line but i was told to water to about 1/2 an inch from the top of the cube.


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 8, 2007)

Look try this system. It is easy and highest efficiency next to aeroponics. It also costs near nothing to start. Good luck


http://members.tripod.com/budsus_1/id34.htm


Stunzeed..


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 8, 2007)

i moved the ph to 5.7 and watered only 2 times per day and the bigger plants look a little better. all the plants leaves and veins look swelled up. is that the overwatering? the smaller plants still look bad. any further suggestions?


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 11, 2007)

Still 5.7 ph, reduced water 3 times a day 15 min each. 
1/2 strength organic nutes. 
temp 68-85 water temp 66-75
it seems the bigger plants are growng faster, i raised the temp to an average of 80.
can you give me some help at how each plant is doing?


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 11, 2007)

How bad is it going to get. This was bagseed.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 26, 2007)

I didnt expect this. What do i do now.
 Each hydro has 8 plants in it. It's getting huge
 and overgrown. the other 2 hydro units are 
smaller because i started them about 2 weeks
 later than than the others.
the big ones are veging at 4 weeks. when should i see the sex?
 any help, tips, suggestions would be great.


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 27, 2007)

anyon


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 27, 2007)

wow thoes got alot bigger fast, dammm


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 27, 2007)

holey crapola bud thoes look great i think ,big change they look like they realy came around to me looks like a mini junjle in about a week our 2 its gonna be a full jungle good luck


----------



## buzzcat (Nov 27, 2007)

i thank you guys, all of you helped me get it going!
In the last 24hrs they have grown 3 inches!  i dont know what the **** to do! The room is small and hard to move around in. 
can i flower the little ones when there about 6 inches high?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Buzz, you gonna keep growing from seed or are you gonna clone?  If you are gonna clone I would take some cuttings from the plants in the bigger system now... get those cuttings into a cloner  or someplace to get them rooted.... then start that  tray into flowering.... get them plants sexed and pull out the males asap... MAKE SURE TO LABEL WHICH CLONES CAME FROM WHICH PLANT 8).... and then I would probably drop down to 4 plants a tray from here on out..... But it is looking great 8).....Topping the plants might help a bit too and/or maybe LSTing them apart a bit to let some light down through the foilage.


----------

